# مشكلة صناعية في خطوط الإنتاج اريد حلها



## محمد الألمعي (2 يناير 2008)

حينما يكون لدي طريق عام لديه نقطة بداية و نهاية طولة 6 كيلوا و هناك كمية من العربات بعدد عشوائي باي احتمال كان تدخل في ذلك الطريق مع نقطة البداية وتخرج مع نقطة النهاية و احتاج ان اضع لكل عربة تسير في الطريق ملصق اي ختم بحيث عدد منها ياخذ الملصق في نقطة البداية و الاخر في نقطة النهاية بحيث لا يتعطل السير اي العربات التي توقف في بداية النقطة تاخذ الملصق بحيث لا تتوقف في نهاية النقط اي تصل في النقطة النهاية في الزمن الذي ليس يكون هنا من يلصق الملصق و الاخريات الذين تجاوزوا النقطة البداية يصلوا للنقطة الاخيرة في زمن يكون من يضعون الملصق في وضع العمل بحيث يستغرق مدة الملصق لكل عربة دقيقة و السير من بداية النقطة غلى نهاية النقطة 12 دقيقة 

أرجواإفادتي في حل هذه المشكلة مشكورين


----------



## مريض المحبة (16 فبراير 2008)

أخي العزيز أرغب مساعدتك في حل هذه المشكلة
لكن بسبب تخرجي من مدة طويلة فقد عملت Delate لكن اذكر أنها مرة علي مثل هذه المشكلة وستجد لها حلا ان شاء الله في نظرية صفوف الانتظار100%
ولك شكري


----------

